# Digitrax DS 64 Stationary Turnout Decoder



## ando12 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi 

Has anyone used the Digitrax DS 64 Turnout Decoder to operate LGB switches on the MTS system. I have a Ariso RDC with a Digitrax Decoder. I had to change the speed steps, but it seems to works fine on my MTS system. The Digitrax seems to have the ability to do all the things the LGB 55025 can do but is a lot cheaper. I allready use one LGB 55025 on my system and it works great. Hoping for some help with this. Ando


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

From reading your post I get: 

You need help or confirmation of using the DS-64 with LGB switches on the MTS system. I use the DS64, it will work with LGB switches, but I do not have the MTS system. 

Also, you say that you have a Digitrax decoder (no model number) in your Aristo RDC. I'll guess it's the one made for the Aristo socket. Yes, it can do all the basic stuff that the socket connects to, and yes it's cheaper than the LGB. Is there some help you need with this? 

Sorry I don't have an MTS system to confirm the control of the DS64. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## ando12 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Greg 

Thanks for the reply. Yes the decoder in my Aristo RDC is the DG383AR plug and play, I had managed to programe the Loco address with my LGB 55015 Universal Remote but found that the lights would not change directions when reversed, I was told the speed steps needed to be changed. I tried programming this with my LGB 55015 Universal Remote but found this hard to work out, a friend in our club reprogrammed the speed steps with his Lenz system for me. The RDC now works fine lights on and off and change when direction reversed. Don't know how it would work with sound, but would love to put sound in it. Back to the Digitrax DS64 because I could not reprogramme the speed steps in the Loco Decoder with my Universal Remote I was not sure that the DS64 could be programmed with the univeral remote and that the track routes would work. I think I will stick with the LGB switch decoder, they are easy to programe and I like the way you can set track routes with them, but they are very expensive. Thanks again for your input to my post. Ando12


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The DS-64 can be programmed from a couple of buttons on it. Routes might be tricky, but basic programming is pretty straightforward with the buttons. The programming from DCC is also pretty simple, uses very few commands to do the programming. 

I think you can download the manual from their site, worth a look. 

Regards, Gre


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

I just installed one to control 4 LGB turnouts. Works Great! 
I'm using a Digitrax command station. 
For most DCC systems, stationary addresses and mobile addresses are two different things. 
For example. You can have a loco with address 10 and a turnout with address 10. You can do anything you like to the loco, the turnout will not move. You can throw or close the turnout all day long, the loco will not be effected. 

Assuming that your MITS system can address stationary decoders, you will have no problems. All programing is done by sending switch commands, either throw, or close. 

Push a button on the DS64 and the next stationary command will program the DS64's address for the first attached turnout. The next command will set the address of the second turnout, etc. So,For example to program the DS64 to control turnouts you numbered 7,8,11 and 13, press the program switch, then using MITS throw turnouts 7,8,11 and 13. That's it. The DS64 will always control those turnouts, even after you cycle the power. You can re-program it, by pushing the button and sending 4 new switch commands. Notice that there are no concerns about special programing protocols, because all programing is done by simple stationary decoder control consisting of an stationary address and either "CLOSE" or "THROW". 

Please be aware that some DCC systems do not support stationary addresses, but, if your system can operate the MITS turnout decoder, then it can operate any DCC stationary decoder and will NOT need a special "programmer" to set up or configure the DS64.


----------



## ando12 (Feb 16, 2008)

HI 
Thanks for your input on this topic, it's nice to know that that there are peope who can help with these questions. With what you have supplied I am sure the LGB Remote woud be able to operate the DS64 just a matter of working it out , the LGB Remote can program switchs, switch routes, double heading and the like. I have not had a lot of experience with Digital control bought this LGB Digital Starter set about three years ago and loved the things it can do and have progressed from that. Thanks


----------

